# Silver Falls, Oregon



## j28Photography (Sep 3, 2012)

Thinking about heading out to the trail early Monday morning and spending most of the day.  If anyone wants to tag along, lemme know.

Silver Falls Loop


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 3, 2012)

Have fun! There's a lot more water in the falls earlier in the summer, but always a beautiful place.


----------



## j28Photography (Sep 4, 2012)

I just want to get there before the roads get snowed in and/or before it starts raining.  I can't wait!


----------

